# grand luxxe ..How much??



## sally13 (Nov 4, 2010)

If anyone cares to share this (private) info..we would be appreciative ...just trying to get a handle on the rounded costs involved with this purchase...thanks


----------



## sally13 (Nov 14, 2010)

*anybody??*

to post this might help someone...


----------



## sally13 (Nov 17, 2010)

*well..*

has anyone paid  90 k..120k..?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 17, 2010)

sally13 said:


> has anyone paid  90 k..120k..?



What exactly are you asking, be more specific? Where is Grand Luxxe (I know it is in Nuerto Vallarta), what size, what season, etc. price do you want.

I know a week sold on ebay several months ago for between $2000 to $3000, 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## sally13 (Nov 18, 2010)

*grand luxxe..*

is a very special product..I would say there are only a few other products in its class...These rent out for 2 to 5 k a week...the mayan chain owns them..I was just looking for anyone out there who upgraded thier grand mayan and what the developer offer was..you could google it to see what your missing out on...


----------



## Tropical lady (Nov 18, 2010)

*info helps......*

You will find the information you are looking for on the Luxxe owner's web site.  You might have to go back to last Spring time frame, before April for sure.  There were several extensive threads discussing GENERAL price guidelines to upgrade AND changes to the benefits program.  The Grand Luxxe has the 2 bdrm condo (GL Master Suite) and the GL Villa, so the price is obviously different between the two.
We used this info before our trip last April to RM to get an idea IF we wanted to upgrade.  This info and the program changes made the decision easier for us and we upgraded to the GL Master Suite. It is a great product.
                                                 Hope this helps!


----------



## sally13 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Tropical Lady..*

thank you for the info!


----------



## spitubbe (Nov 30, 2010)

*Grand Bliss Upgrade*

We too were looking at upgrading this February from the Grand Mayan to the Grand Bliss to avoid the five year renewal fee.  Has anyone done this lately and is it worth passing up the renewal fee?  It seems as though the perts with the Grand Bliss might be worth it.

Ted


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 30, 2010)

Why would anyone want to pay any money to this developer beats me (either for purchase or for upgrade of any kind). People are practically giving away Grand Mayan units on ebay and even Grand Luxxe can be purchased for few thousand dollars (even though Grande Luxxe units do not come up that often). 

BTW, I stay at top resorts in the world and I can stay at Grande Luxxe also via Interval international exchange (even my studio at Casa Dorada in Cabo often pulls a 2 bedroom at Grande Luxxe). So, I am not missing out on anything by not owning there.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 30, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Why would anyone want to pay any money to this developer beats me (either for purchase or for upgrade of any kind). People are practically giving away Grand Mayan units on ebay and even Grand Luxxe can be purchased for few thousand dollars (even though Grande Luxxe units do not come up that often).



The reason is that upgrades to the Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe through the developer might make sense to many is that it includes lots of amenities which can be heavily negotiated - free golf, free massages, no MF for seniors, no MF unless you use, etc. Whether it makes sense depends on the value of these things to your vacation goals. As an avid golfer, my upgrade costs have been fairly easy to justify from a cost and value perspective.

As an owner, these amenities transfer if I rent my unit (free golf is a nice rental add). The amenities do not transfer on an exchange or sale.

I bought my initial Grand Mayan membership resale but had a mandatory maintenance fee; that was eliminated when I negotiated my upgrade. This was huge for us as we did not want the yearly MF as a liability for us or our children; the upgrade turned it into prepaid deeply discounted vacations for us and our families. Works for us but certainly would not for those that prefer the traditional timeshare model.

Mike


----------



## siesta (Nov 30, 2010)

the prices the developer asks is quite hefty, I don't see free rounds of golf offsetting that price ... and I golf a lot too.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 30, 2010)

mikenk said:


> The reason is that upgrades to the Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe through the developer might make sense to many is that it includes lots of amenities which can be heavily negotiated - free golf, free massages, no MF for seniors, no MF unless you use, etc. Whether it makes sense depends on the value of these things to your vacation goals. As an avid golfer, my upgrade costs have been fairly easy to justify from a cost and value perspective.
> 
> As an owner, these amenities transfer if I rent my unit (free golf is a nice rental add). The amenities do not transfer on an exchange or sale.
> 
> ...



For $90k, etc. I will rather buy a condo somewhere in Philadelphia, rent it out, and use the rental income to buy whatever golf and massage that I need during my "II exchange" stay at Grand Bliss. Our children will have an asset (condo) and not some "prepaid vacation vouchers" that are impossible to sell now without loosing 90-95%.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> the prices the developer asks is quite hefty, I don't see free rounds of golf offsetting that price ... and I golf a lot too.



What the developer asks and what he gets are two different things. 

In addition and more importantly, on upgrades, you negotiate from the original sales price of your original unit. If you paid $0 on ebay for a GM unit, it is irrelevant as the starting price for negotiation is the original price the developer sold that unit for. I think this is the only way it can work financially. I believe this is what Sally is searching for from the original post; she is already an owner - wants to know her bargaining position. 

I would agree that even a negotiated price for a Grand Luxxe entry point to a non owner walking in off the street would be prohibitive to justify financially - unless the golf course was Pebble Beach.

Mike


----------



## mikenk (Nov 30, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> For $90k, etc. I will rather buy a condo somewhere in Philadelphia, rent it out, and use the rental income to buy whatever golf and massage that I need during my "II exchange" stay at Grand Bliss. Our children will have an asset (condo) and not some "prepaid vacation vouchers" that are impossible to sell now without loosing 90-95%.



First, we didn't pay anywhere close to $90K. 

Second, our family gets multiple weeks a year to use forever with no fees unless we use at great locations; we actually use all our weeks every year and always have great vacations.

Third, I have been through the buy condos, rent, and make money phase in my life - will never do that again and I actually made money - not worth the hassle, and certainly no guarantee of a return on investment these days. 

Could I have done better going another route for our vacations? Possibly, but the route we took is paying off for us. I just don't think the world is quite as black and white as many here believe when it comes to timesharing.

Mike


----------



## sally13 (Dec 1, 2010)

*yep...*

Mike..you explain your situation well..oh and a CONDO as an asset??better pick the cream of the litter on that one!! CONDO purchases can be snakes in the grass...with taxes..special ever-increasing surprise assesments...monthly board fees..ect....in certain locales perhaps..but otherwise can you say..(got a blank check?)sorry no thanks


----------

